# dishwasher cutout size



## sterv (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello all,
This will be my first dishwasher purchase, and I would like to avoid a bad surprise at time of installation!
The dishwasher dedicated space in my kitchen has the exact manufacturer required depth of 24", however, the power supply box is attached at the back. I am afraid this will prevent the dishwasher to go all the way in and be flush with the cabinet. Should I be worried or is it the normal placement for the power supply and already taken into account in the manufacturer specs?
Thank you for the input! :thumbsup:
Picture:


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

Move it down towards the floor like an oven receptacle


----------



## sterv (Nov 23, 2011)

Dierte said:


> Move it down towards the floor like an oven receptacle


Thanks Dierte, is it something hard to do? Not that I even consider doing it myself, but I wouldn't want to get ripped off!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah that setup will give the installer problems. Move it to the floor or better yet eliminate it and hard wire the dishwasher


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Most dishwashers are full depth...the tub being almost flat to the back wall, and they specify that the plug can be no higher than a certain height, usually 4-5". But as mentioned you really should hardware it for a proper installation.

Take the box off the cable and run the cable directly into the junction box of the dishwasher, usually located at the front underneath. If you are having the unit professionally installed they will do it for you if you ask, most likely.

If you're doing it yourself it's not a bit deal and it pretty straightforward. The most important part of dishwasher installation is making sure the drain and supply hoses are routed properly and are not kinked or pinched. It will come with an installation manual that will show you everything you need.


----------



## sterv (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the valuable info!


----------

